# Polaris trail blazer?



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok found a 2001 polaris trail blazer for pretty cheap the guy emailed me and said it ran fine this spring. He did not start it all summer now it wont start. battery is dead and he said when he pulls the recoil it get spark but seems like no gas. He does not want to mess with it. He told me $750 I looking for a cheap quad for my girlfriend to learn to ride. My friend had a 2000 and it was a great bike for her. What do u guys think?? should i offer him $600. Figure it might just have bad gas or the carb is gummed up.


----------

